# Naruto 684 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Jul 2, 2014)

Predicting is pimping!! 



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> *Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 2, 2014)

More of Sasuke's side of the story, his adventures on the lonely desert. Or perhaps he may meet some  old Zetsu clones on there.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jul 2, 2014)

the SOSP explains to the kage's about harishama and madara relationship to ashura and indra.

He brings them back to life and tells them only living beings can rescue people from the  tree.

Sasuke meets a familiar person in the desert........

Saskura focuses her chakra to obito's body as dat clone does the same thing and dissapears.

Naruto still waits to be attack

Kakashi realizes he's useless and vows to use his father's jutsu


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 2, 2014)

We will see Sasuke's tongue hang a little due to thirst.

Naruto will struggle will be fredd when Obito uses Kamui and Messes Kaguya body left inside.

Kakashi just watch there with open eyes


----------



## Revolution (Jul 2, 2014)

Take note: I predict Sasuke will see who is going to come and save him and almost refuse.  Seeing Obito, the man he promised he would kill after Itachi offering to help he is going to have a breaking point.  He already learned of his regret for killing Itachi.  

Sasuke will be rescued, but only after a hickup with Sasuke's anger at the fact that the man who helped wipe out the Uchiha is now regretting it.

Drama...but when they reach Sasuke.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 2, 2014)

*Chapter 684 Prediction:*   Black Zetsu

Naruto distracts Kaguya barely successfully, but Obito slips in barely and is lost in the rift, fighting Black Zetsu and we see it's true form.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 2, 2014)

hogoromo might teach kages the reason why they are unaffected by the IT... teach tehm that naruto and sasuke are current ashura and indra and are currently fighting their mother kaguya in different dimenssions.... 

maybe they will learn how her tech. works so they can help out... or learn how to stop the Tree and save people from IT or might even talk about his sealing tools


----------



## Gabe (Jul 2, 2014)

RS tells the kages to get his tools and release hamura


----------



## Xeros (Jul 2, 2014)

I predict Kaguya gives Obito and Naruto a blowjob, then she teleports to the isolated desert to stroke Sasukes red sausage.

After she collects the sperm of naruto and Sasuke, she will revive Ashira and Indra,


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 2, 2014)

Well Obito is prepared to die and ya'll know what that means...


*Spoiler*: __ 



RIN FLASHBACKS


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 2, 2014)

^



I predict more Sasuke in the desert.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 2, 2014)

This is the one time I don't want Obito to die because he ought to see the look on Sasuke's face when he realizes he is being rescued by the one man he screwed over the most and then come clean with ALL of the shit he has done and everything that has been going on.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 2, 2014)

I predict Obito going into the wrong dimensions a few times, no way things would go that smooth. Also, he'll either die next chapter or next next next chapter or never.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 2, 2014)

More Black Zetsu sleeve action. More cute blob face. More confusion on just what the fuck is the deal with him and Kaguya. 


I'd assume the end will be Obito, Naruto Clone, and Sakura making it to Sand World. The rest of the chapter would be Naruto fighting off Kaguya letting the others get an opening, and probably Hagoromo talking to the Kages.


----------



## RBL (Jul 3, 2014)

I predict neji reviving next chapter.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jul 3, 2014)

Obito: Alright, she going to her dimension!  Are you two ready?!
NaruClone&Sakura: Yeah!
Obito: Okay, here we go!  Kamui! *swirlyswirlyswirlyswirly*
Kakashi: *forever alone*
(thuk, thuk)
Obito: We made it...
Sakura: Yes but... where are we?
Kaguya: AIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
Sakura: Ahhhh!
NaruClone: Ahhh!
Obito: Ahhh!
Black Zetsu: Ahhhh!
Everybody: Ahhhh!
Black Zetsu: What are you doing in my mother's bathroom?!
Obito: This is her... bathroom?!
BZ: Even Rabbit Goddesses have got to piss, you know!
NaruClone: So when she was disappearing...
Sakura: It was just because she had to...
BZ: Yesssss
Kaguya: Get out!  Get out now!
Everybody: Yes ma'am, sorry ma'am!
Obito: Kamui. *swirlyswirlyswirlyswirly*
(thuk thuk)
Kakashi: OMG I missed you all so much.  But... where's Sasuke?
Obito: That... didn't work.
Naruclone: So what are we gonna do now, huh?
Sakura: *crys*
Obito: EVERYBODY CHILL.  I've got another plan.
Kakashi: Shoot.
Obito: Okay, I'm going to need a waffle iron, two gallons of laxative, and a cat.
Everybody: wut?
Obito: JUST DO AS I SAY SHEESH
Everybody: ...

MEANWHILE WITH THE HOKAGES

Hashirama: The Sage of Six Paths... how are you...
Hagoromo: Don't worry 'bout it bitches.  Now I need you to listen closely to what I have to- what?
Minato: Wait wait wait.  You can't just pop out of the severed lower half of one of the most powerful, dangerous ninjas in history and expect us to just go with it.  
Hagoromo: I'm trying to help.
Minato: Well I'm sorry but I'm not in the business of simply accepting the offers of bizarre old men who hang around halved carcasses.
Tobirama: Were you hiding in his ballsack?
Hagoromo: No, I...
Tobirama: 'Cause I think you were hiding in his ballsack.
Hagoromo: Such insolence!
Hiruzen: Everybody just calm down.
Hagoromo: Ah, finally.  A voice of reason.
Hiruzen: Let the geriatric penis-genie blather what he wants to blather and go away.  It's not wise to argue with the insane.
Hagoromo: Alright, that's it.  Chumps don't want no help, chumps don't get no help.  Enjoy the end of the world, Hags out! *disappears*
Tobirama: Well I'm glad that's over with.  Now let's find us a sacrifice.  

MEANWHILE IN THE DESERT

Sasuke: JOHN JACOB JINGLEHEIMER SCHMIDT YADADADADADA


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 3, 2014)

After sexy no jutsu working against the strong it's time for the next lesson Naruto will teach Kaguya about shinobi: Looking underneath the underneath. Kaguya and BZ will attack Naruto knowing that he isn't truly immobilized, but that's when Naruto's real trap will be sprung. Kaguya will try to open up her dimension, but Naruto will force her into CQC and prevent her from disappearing while allowing Obito to enter her dimension.

Meanwhile Hagoromo will continue to threaten our suspension of disbelief by again doing something unreasonable like restoring the hokage to full power and warping them into Kaguya's dimension to help Naruto fight.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 3, 2014)

Sasuke's dilemna.

He will regret all the thongs he made that resulted to hurting his friends.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 3, 2014)

I predict Edo Hokages will find Rikudou's Tools.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 4, 2014)

This is what I predict for Sasuke.
[YOUTUBE]PKYUz7kx3jA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 4, 2014)

Sasuke will learn a new skill, counting sand new jutsu


----------



## takL (Jul 5, 2014)

i predict maddys legs. why is he so hysterical even when cut by half?


----------



## Shattering (Jul 5, 2014)

It's funny to see how every week less people take their time to post here  gj Kishi!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 5, 2014)

Eh three different scenes, in no particular order:

Hagoromo catches the Hokages up on the situation, drops a comment about Madara (likely that they need his assistance or something) and then a scene change, as I don't see him coming back until 685/686.

Obito & company find Sasuke. Dramatic facial expressions before a scene change.

Naruto versus Kaguya, where she gets tricked by him and does some boring shit none of us will remember within five minutes of reading it.



Sarahmint said:


> This is the one time I don't want Obito to die because he ought to see the look on Sasuke's face when he realizes he is being rescued by the one man he screwed over the most and then come clean with ALL of the shit he has done and everything that has been going on.



Obito is going to rescue Sasuke, not vice versa.


----------



## King Jamal (Jul 5, 2014)

-Obito, Naruto and Sakura warp to where Sasuke is at
-Kaguya tails their bitchasses
-They manage to locate Sasuke and warp him back but just as they're warping, Kaguya manages to grab Sakura and takes her hostage
-Naruto tells Sasuke they have to save Sakura no matter what, Sasuke will be an ass and say he didn't ask her to help him/it was her duty (I just get the feeling Kishi won't be able to resist a shitty Kakashi gaiden parallel)
-Naruto will rage and say he'll rescue her by himself or whatever. Hell, he might even name drop Itachi and say he wouldn't abandon a comrade or something to that effect.
-Kaguya will  have her arms around Sakura's throat and she'll bait him into attacking her, he'll charge headfirst in and she'll drag him into another dimension.
-Chapter ends with Naruto and Sasuke separated again and Naruto facing off with Kaguya.

In the following chapters Sasuke will think about Naruto's words and remember his bonds and will cooperate with Obito or some shit like that. Cue more Kakashi Gaiden parallels and flashbacks, they eventually save the pink haired hoe and Obito and Kakashi will be filled with nostalgia. They'll have a little heart to heart before the exhausted Obito dies. Not before he imparts some words of wisdom to everyone though.

On second thoughts, none of that will happen.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 5, 2014)

King Jamal said:


> Hell, he might even name drop Itachi and say he wouldn't abandon a comrade or something to that effect.



Dude.

Itachi?

The guy who killed his own family for peace?



Get out.



Abanikochan said:


> Well Obito is prepared to die and ya'll know what that means...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I miss Rin.


----------



## King Jamal (Jul 6, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Dude.
> 
> *Itachi?
> 
> ...



It's Naruto, fuck logic.


----------



## teardrop (Jul 6, 2014)

Maybe the chapter will focus manly on saving Sasuke, and maybe it will take the entire chapter
as I doubt it will be that easy. Perhaps in that dimension there will be some kind of animals to attack them.
Like for example scorpions.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jul 6, 2014)

I predict Ino Appearance


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 6, 2014)

My predictions for the next  the rest of the volume:

-Hagoromo informs the Hokage that Madara isn't dead yet, just being possessed. And that he will return once Kaguya is defeated. He then opens a portal to Kaguya's world with the last of his energy and gives them one more word of advice: use the Shiki Fuujin in her presence, but only if all other options fail.

-Obito's operation succeeds, and as he dies he asks Sakura for one final favor: to give his eyes to Kakashi.

-Kakashi gets a white Susanoo and (with Naruto and Sasuke's support) manages to injure Kaguya and permanently silence Black Zetsu. But because he isn't an Uchiha, using the Susanoo kills him. Filled with rage at losing the warped manifestation of the ideal son she never had, Kaguya gains another 3 tomoe, changes the field to the moon itself and transforms into the true full-power Juubi that her two sons originally fought.

-At some point during this Shiki Fuujin is used and the Shinigami, visibly shocked to see Kaguya, reveals his true form as Hamura Ootsutsuki. He believed the half of the Juubi sealed within him should be banished from the world forever, contrary to his brother, so he used its power to become the god of death protecting the balance of the world from the shadows while his brother watched over it like a god. He regains his former appearance and assists in the final battle.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 6, 2014)

Shattering said:


> It's funny to see how every week less people take their time to post here  gj Kishi!



Well, imo...

1. no one gives a shit on the Kaguya battle, me included. 
2. It's hard to predict things now since kishi can do pretty much anything...
3. There's barely anything to predict. It's simply just, heroes find ways to defeat Kaguya.


----------



## NW (Jul 6, 2014)

I predict Obito soloes. 



King Jamal said:


> It's Naruto, fuck logic.


I think the one with fucked logic is you. :ho


----------



## Rosi (Jul 6, 2014)

Obito will enter Kaguya's dimension


----------



## eurytus (Jul 6, 2014)

history lesson from Hagoromo


----------



## Addy (Jul 6, 2014)

i hope it ends with sasuke making his crazy face as he kills obito at the end taking his eyes out, killing clone naruto and stabbing sakura in her pie hole........ with his D


----------



## Gabe (Jul 6, 2014)

We learn about hamura,  and naruto makes kaguya open the portal so obito can get in it.


----------



## lain2501 (Jul 6, 2014)

Obito doing some op shit


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 6, 2014)

1.Hagoromo will Tnj the edo kages.

2. Kaguya will open the portal and Obito syncs, they will go to the tower which is the center of all dimension.

3. True Naruto will kick some ass and prove he can fight Kaguya and Zetsu , 2 versus 1

4. Kakashi will just act as a watcher and Narrator.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 6, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> Sasuke's dilemna.
> 
> He will regret all the *thongs *he made that resulted to hurting his friends.




Oh naughty Sasuke lmao. 


On topic: 

I predict Hagoromo talking to the hokages and powering them up just because he can.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 6, 2014)

Minato gets his arms back. Then the Hokage-team goes to Kaguya's dimension.


----------



## Addy (Jul 6, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Dude.
> 
> Itachi?
> 
> ...



this manga is written by itachi's number 1 fan


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 6, 2014)

I predict Rasen Senkou Chourinbu Kousanshiki


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 6, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> I predict Rasen Senkou Chourinbu Kousanshiki



No, it's gonna be the powered up version.

Senpo: Chou Rasen Senkou Chourinbu Kousanshiki no jutsu.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 6, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> 2. Kaguya will open the portal and Obito syncs, they will go to the tower which is the center of all dimension.




Yes please, we need to see the castle.  But it could be the action moves there only later.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 6, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Yes please, we need to see the castle.  But it could be the action moves there only later.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 7, 2014)

Damn, I miss Jiraiya


----------



## Mariko (Jul 7, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> Damn, I miss Jiraiya



Damn, I miss shinobi fights...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 7, 2014)

Predicting the obivous 

- Kaguya vs Naruto ( new bijuu power is used or/and maybe even the bijuu avatar )
- Kakashi thinks of a plan on how to help Naruto ( he might die for naruto since we have a foreshadow )
- Obito and the others end up in a different dimension ( c'mon you know kishi will milk this shit )
- Sasuke wonders or he will not appear
- Hagaromo gives info and a plot divice to the Hokages's


----------



## Hasan (Jul 7, 2014)

Team Hero tries to exploit Kaguya's technique; what happens if Kaguya separates 'em again after Obito's heroic attempt to save Sasuke?  Meanwhile, Hagoromo enlightens Team Zombies on the situation.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 7, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> I predict Rasen Senkou Chourinbu Kousanshiki



You mean.....

Spiralling Flash Super Round Dance Howl Participate Formula
Viz manga also said something about a stage 3.
Viz manga: Rasen-Flash Super-Circle Dance Howl Stage Three

Meh Minato gets his hands back from Hagaromo or Naruto gives them back im 100% sure


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 7, 2014)

Well...since the thread is dead still. Why NOT throw in mah predictions.

- Naruto blitzes her to shit
- Obito's Susanoo will somehow save Kakashi & Sakura
- The Power of the Nine gods is unleashed
- Edo Madz returns. Yuck. We want Living.


----------



## calimike (Jul 7, 2014)

Obito, clone Naruto and Sakura fight aianist evil fodders inside another Dimension before reach Sasuke in death valley 

WSJ #34 (July 19 is Saturday) get early spoiler next week  due to Marine Day holiday (on 7/21)


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 7, 2014)

Give me Hamura already kishi.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2014)

Prediction : Hagoromo and company vs Kaguya and Zetsu.


----------



## Klue (Jul 7, 2014)

Rinnegan, new stuff, now.


----------



## Talis (Jul 7, 2014)

What if Obitops fails? Does that mean Sasuke awakens his other eye and escape by himself?


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 7, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Give me Hamura already kishi.



why?

 its not the time to be introducing new characters now, he's bound to be a terrible creation of kishit. he'll be worse than kaguya


----------



## shintebukuro (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm hoping this chapter has halfway decent pacing, because I want to see information from Hagoromo, a display of double MS Obito, and Kaguya's dimensions being explored more.



T-Bag said:


> why?
> 
> its not the time to be introducing new characters now, he's bound to be a terrible creation of kishit. he'll be worse than kaguya



u just mad


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 7, 2014)

Rikudo makes the Edo Kages Mortal. Lol


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jul 8, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> Rikudo makes the Edo Kages Mortal. Lol



If he had the power to meddle to that extent, then the fact that things got this bad is stupid. He let it happen.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 8, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> why?
> 
> its not the time to be introducing new characters now, he's bound to be a terrible creation of kishit. he'll be worse than kaguya





Hamura will be a beautiful character. You just wait until he shows up to solo.

Maybe we'll see him this chapter coming up.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 8, 2014)

Heh. Hamara wakes up a few of the Rookies from Infinite Tsukuyomi and passes his power to Hyuga Hinata.


----------



## Addy (Jul 8, 2014)

i will laugh if indeed hamura shows up for sasuke 

will be like "hyuuga? "

what would be even funnier is if he shows up for sakura........ only sakura


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> i will laugh if indeed hamura shows up for sasuke
> 
> will be like "hyuuga? "
> 
> what would be even funnier is if he shows up for sakura........ only sakura



Neah Obito saves Sasuke cuz he promised that to Naruto.

Hamura is either:

- Dead
- Sealed somehow in the six paths weapons
- He is the Reaper


----------



## Addy (Jul 8, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Neah Obito saves Sasuke cuz he promised that to Naruto.
> 
> Hamura is either:
> 
> ...



i think he turned into the reaper because he was butthurt.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 8, 2014)

My Red Byakuan theory is at hand.  I have evidence Kaguya had it herself in the past when she become a demon like woman. Her byakugan turn red, no swirl, nor matagam, just red.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 8, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> My Red Byakuan theory is at hand.  I have evidence Kaguya had it herself in the past when she become a demon like woman. Her byakugan turn red, no swirl, nor matagam, just red.



red white eye? well ok then friend.


----------



## Addy (Jul 8, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> My Red Byakuan theory is at hand.  I have evidence Kaguya had it herself in the past when she become a demon like woman. Her byakugan turn red, no swirl, nor matagam, just red.



you mean was not born a god?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> i think he turned into the reaper because he was* butthurt*.



Or he was forced to do it 



Invcitusmaster said:


> My Red Byakuan theory is at hand. * I have evidence* Kaguya had it herself in the past when she become a demon like woman. Her byakugan turn red, no swirl, nor matagam, just red.



Show it


----------



## Addy (Jul 8, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Or he was forced to do it



nah, knowing kishi, hamura was jealous of his bro and got power but turned into the death god. 

it is kishi 101.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> nah, knowing kishi, hamura was jealous of his bro and got power but turned into the death god.
> 
> it is kishi 101.



But Hagaromo has 2 tattto... i smell a madara - izuna with their relation.
Hagaromo has red haird so = uzumaki and Hamura byakugan = hyuuga

Naruto = Uzumaki and Hinata = Hyuuga

Hamura was a girl *confirmed* 



Addy said:


> you mean was not born a god?



i think before the fruit she was not that powerful.... like hyuuga level.


----------



## Addy (Jul 8, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Hamura was a girl *confirmed*


faaaaaaaaaaaaaaake. we all know kishi loves some bro on bro yaoi fanart 




> i think before the fruit she was not that powerful.... like hyuuga level.


i thought he meant she was first a human then a hyuuga and then a god.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 8, 2014)

Edo Neji confirmed.


----------



## Addy (Jul 8, 2014)

what if they go to alternate dimension? :amazed


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 8, 2014)

another road to ninja?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> what if they go to alternate dimension? :amazed



if you read the VIZ you would know that Obito will go trough every dimension until he find sasuke.
so next chapter will not be saving so fast....


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 8, 2014)

There is an image during Hago TnJ that Kaguya had red eyes. I cant use images now with my phone. Just type Kaguya demon, and the image will be ssen. Her eyes were red


----------



## Addy (Jul 8, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> if you read the VIZ you would know that Obito will go trough every dimension until he find sasuke.
> so next chapter will not be saving so fast....



reminds me of that show "sliders"


----------



## Gabe (Jul 8, 2014)

I predict obito goes to a dimension where he meets the alternative version of rin. It will be like sliders as Addy mebtion


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jul 8, 2014)

I do wonder if Kaguya's space-time jutsu is connected to the infinite tsukuyomi in some way.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 8, 2014)

ItNeverRains said:


> I do wonder if Kaguya's space-time jutsu is connected to the infinite tsukuyomi in some way.



No but her power is cuz that huge amount of shit chakra comes from the humans i bet.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jul 8, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> No but her power is cuz that huge amount of shit chakra comes from the humans i bet.



Well I'm not dismissing the possibility just yet.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 8, 2014)

Kaguya Tele Jutsu is not connected to IT. It was more connected to BZ jutsus that makes BZ dissappear in rocks, terrains, etc. Zetsu's jutsu had sfx of zzzzzzz when he uses that Kaguya's jutsu sounds the same, the zzzzzzzzz

15 Hours here in Phillipines at 2pm tomorrow will be the released.

Heres my Prediction:

Naruto Chapter 684: Tower of Despair.

Obito Succeded in baiting Kaguya to use her Tele jutsu. Obito, Sakura and Nardo clone goes inside it and was shock to be teleported to a certain place. The tower they saw in the Lava dimension and the tower in the Ice dimension. Inside it was the Yata Mirror that has the power to control all elements that forms the dimension used by Kaguya. There are 9 doors and one of it was where Sasuke was. Isnce thery were just 3. Naruto clone decided to make another 6 weaker clones. Lol, im serious.

They entered each door. Fortunately to make the story short. Sakura finds Sasuke almost out of water and oxygen. Sakura heals him. And they Kissed. :*

Real Naruto fought Kaguya with badass Jutsu, Zetsu says, Nardo was stronger than expected. And the Usumakis were real pain in the ass since Kaguya's time.

Kakashi was just standing there, Analyzing, Studying, and memorizing the pattern of Kaguya and Zetsu.

On the real Nardoverse.  Hagoromo will Tnj the edo kages. And he will declare he needs their chakra and powers to be able to be revive and help end the war, he wont give them power ups but power downs.

Before the end of the Chapter, A shadow Appears near the Shinju tree untouched.

With Long hair, A dress with 9 Matagama and Red eyes without any swirl. Just red. His hair will be slightly shown.

Enter Hamura!


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> what if they go to alternate dimension? :amazed



I will hunt you... Hunt you until you're no longer among the living, as it would be quite clear to me that you are responsible for all of the horrible ideas implanted in Kishi's brain.


----------



## Addy (Jul 8, 2014)

Klue said:


> I will hunt you... Hunt you until you're no longer among the living, as it would be quite clear to me that you are responsible for all of the horrible ideas implanted in Kishi's brain.



oh come on. i am a big sasuhina fan so RTN hinata and RTN are very healthy in my dictionary 


besides, from the looks of it where i live, i might be dead before you come here :ignoramus


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 8, 2014)

Hints to Sasuke Regaining Curse Seal Sage Mode and he heads towards the tower in the desert world. Team Naruto finds a way to create an opening to pass through the dimensions. When they do. They end up in the real world


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 8, 2014)

Why would Sasuke need CS mode again after his most recent power-up, which is obviously meant to be the epitome of power-ups?  He just got something from the RS himself.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> reminds me of that show "sliders"



Well kishi will milk this shit.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 8, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> My Red Byakuan theory is at hand.  I have evidence Kaguya had it herself in the past when she become a demon like woman. Her byakugan turn red, no swirl, nor matagam, just red.



Byakugan translates to white eye in english. Furthermore, the iris colour is the same shade of "off-white" as Rinnegan.

Although I agree with you that Kaguya having red eyes, as she's the rabbit goddess, would be proper. However, she was said to have the Byakugan so this isn't likely.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 8, 2014)

Having the red Iris does not mean the whole totality of byakugan will be lost, that english byaku issue was an old one.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 8, 2014)

Klue said:


> I will hunt you... Hunt you until you're no longer among the living, as it would be quite clear to me that you are responsible for all of the horrible ideas implanted in Kishi's brain.



Actually if they go to an AU Itachi would be there and Kaguya would stop being a problem so... best plan ever


----------



## ch1p (Jul 8, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> Having the red Iris does not mean the whole totality of byakugan will be lost, that english byaku issue was an old one.



Oh? Please explain? I'm interested in this.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 8, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if the typhoon delays the chapter


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 8, 2014)

I need a good chapter. After losing money on Brazil.
Kishi you better pull some epic shit for me.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 8, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why would Sasuke need CS mode again after his most recent power-up, which is obviously meant to be the epitome of power-ups?  He just got something from the RS himself.



He needs that Senjutsu mastery.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jul 8, 2014)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the typhoon delays the chapter



Agree. All I will not be surprise if we dont have one next week do to it.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 8, 2014)

I wonder why Kishi is taking so damn long to reveal Naruto's Bijuu Mode. It can't be...THAT special.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 8, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I need a good chapter. After losing money on Brazil.
> Kishi you better pull some epic shit for me.



why the fuck would u bet on brazil after witnessing how bad they have been playing since the beginning of world cup? 

on topic:

 madara solos kaguya


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 8, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> *why the fuck would u bet on brazil after witnessing how bad they have *been playing since the beginning of world cup?
> 
> on topic:
> 
> madara solos kaguya



I bet before that... with some friends.

madara against kaguya would make me drop the manga so do it kishi


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 8, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why would Sasuke need CS mode again after his most recent power-up, which is obviously meant to be the epitome of power-ups?  He just got something from the RS himself.



This is not his last power up. Naruto and Sasuke have to match; if not surpass RS and his brother.


----------



## RBL (Jul 8, 2014)

i still think that next chapter is going to be about neji reviving.


----------



## Plague (Jul 8, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> i still think that next chapter is going to be about neji reviving.



That would be retarded, I sure as fuck hope not. Nothing against Neji, just that it would look too poorly handled.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 8, 2014)

Everybody stops fighting and they fuck each other.

I want to see an Obito vs Sasuke.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 8, 2014)

neji will get revived with everyone else via someone using rinnie tensei. my money is on a madara turned good or remorseful.

as for the chapter i think we will have naruto force kagura to use her space time jutsu and obito will hijack it tp go find sasuke.


----------



## rac585 (Jul 8, 2014)

i think the rinne tensei getting teased and then stopped just showed kishi is aware of how dumb it would be if it got used again.


----------



## The Big G (Jul 8, 2014)

5 internet dollars it cuts to the dream world


----------



## Grendel (Jul 8, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> Kaguya Tele Jutsu is not connected to IT. It was more connected to BZ jutsus that makes BZ dissappear in rocks, terrains, etc. Zetsu's jutsu had sfx of zzzzzzz when he uses that Kaguya's jutsu sounds the same, the zzzzzzzzz
> 
> 15 Hours here in Phillipines at 2pm tomorrow will be the released.
> 
> ...




Pretty sure this would move me firmly into the this manga is shit camp


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 8, 2014)

Would it be a genuine twist if Kishimoto DOESN'T use Rinnei Tensei at this point?


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jul 8, 2014)

I still need to see a bigger relevant character body count before I'm convinced this is going to end in mass revival.


----------



## rac585 (Jul 8, 2014)

kishi would have at least let gai kick it in glorious fashion if he were planning on reviving everyone.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 8, 2014)

Please no revival shit anymore, dying is already like nothing in Naruto


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 8, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Please no revival shit anymore, dying is already like nothing in Naruto


Not really. The main threat of ressurection in Naruto is extremely limited. Its not like the Dragon Balls.


----------



## ItNeverRains (Jul 8, 2014)

Kishi's reflexive need to redeem all the things truly makes plausible some inexplicable possibilities.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 8, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Not really. The main threat of ressurection in Naruto is extremely limited. Its not like the Dragon Balls.



We had an entire war full of dead people.


----------



## Keishin (Jul 8, 2014)

BZ absorbs So6P, Hamura revived

Madara revives, Kakashi does something, Obito does something

Sakura sweats


----------



## Virgofenix (Jul 8, 2014)

Worst case is that all we get is Obito trying to sync Kamui to Kaguya, saying how hard it is, and cliffhanger after finding Sasuke.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 8, 2014)

I really hope we get Hagoromo talking to the Hokage and not the whole chapter focused on Obito Kamui sync, but I feel like if anything that interesting happened Evil would be lurking.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 8, 2014)

If tripping across alternate dimensions becomes a thing again, I'd like Kishi to play with the ideas of heightened awareness and recognition to greater affect than he does in road to ninja, providing Sakura and company with a far away enough vantage point to view themselves more clearly.

 Also, Sakura needs to rearrange Sasuke's wig a little


----------



## shadowmaria (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't care


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 8, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I really hope we get Hagoromo talking to the Hokage and not the whole chapter focused on Obito Kamui sync, but I feel like if anything that interesting happened Evil would be lurking.



Spot for teh Evil


----------



## Gabe (Jul 8, 2014)

Obito and Sakura arrive to where sasuke is eventually and after suffering in the desert all of a sudden he says he loves Sakura and him trying to kills her is his version of foreplay.

I wonder when we will lears what happen to hamura, I personally have 2 guesses one he died vs the the juubi and before dying he transferred to power chakra whatever to RS. Or he wanted to take over like his mom in a different way fought RS and was sealed some where in RS tools and made into the shinigami somehow. But who knows. If RS is talking to the Kages I hope he talks about his brother.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jul 8, 2014)

Sakura has 6 pages dedicated to her trying reaaaallly hard to help Obito. They eventually find their way to the desert.

Only Sasuke managed to free himself and was already gone.

When Sakura finally gets back 5 chapters later, he cracks another "you're so fucking useless it's sad" joke.

Kishi's house mysteriously burns down a week later.


----------



## santanico (Jul 8, 2014)

Sakura finally tells Sasuke to stfu and act like the damsel in distress that he is


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 8, 2014)

Turrin said:


> I really hope we get Hagoromo talking to the Hokage and not the whole chapter focused on Obito Kamui sync, but I feel like if anything that interesting happened Evil would be lurking.


hagoromo is a piece of shit. no thank you


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2014)

Bitches!!

I want to see Rinnegan..... More Rinnegan, and even MORE RINNEGAN, in that order.


Fuck this shitty manga, and fuck Addy, he's a dick.


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 9, 2014)

predictions: Obito.... that's all 

Maybe the Hokage get revived; if not this chap then very soon.



Klue said:


> Bitches!!
> 
> I want to see Rinnegan..... More Rinnegan, and even MORE RINNEGAN, in that order.
> 
> ...


Desert > Rinnegan confirmed last chap


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 9, 2014)

Klue said:


> Bitches!!
> 
> I want to see Rinnegan..... More Rinnegan, and even MORE RINNEGAN, in that order.
> 
> ...



I think Sasuke's your only hope at this point, in terms of that.

Not that anyone remembers how to use rinnegan techniques, of course.


----------



## Addy (Jul 9, 2014)

Klue said:


> Bitches!!
> 
> I want to see Rinnegan..... More Rinnegan, and even MORE RINNEGAN, in that order.
> 
> ...



biatch,  please


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 9, 2014)

I hope for juicy information so I can create a new crack theory. Its been a min u_u.....But I just hope that the plot finds some direction


----------



## BlinkST (Jul 9, 2014)

The Format said:


> predictions: Obito.... that's all
> 
> Maybe the Hokage get revived; if not this chap then very soon.
> 
> ...


And Mangekyo > desert

Sasuke should try using Itachi's eyes.:ignoramus


----------



## KingBoo (Jul 9, 2014)

prediction

obito: ok i finally got kamui ready. 

obito saves sauske

sauske thinks to himself: i suppose they weren't that useless
sauske: hmph
naruto: sauske! 
naruto thinks to himself: heh did you like that sauske? did you like being proven wrong? maybe if this manga was called 'sauske' you would be right, but it's not! i'm the main dude, and that means my way will be written to be correct. 
kakashi: obito does that mean...
obito: ...yep. i'm gonna close my eyes so people will create 10 topics about me being dead or not for the next week
black zetsu: who cares about that stuff? what about the final villain here? mom, do some crazy jutsu for a cliffhanger


----------



## vered (Jul 9, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> And Mangekyo > desert
> 
> Sasuke should try using Itachi's eyes.:ignoramus



Actually Kaguya's Rinnegan >all.
the power to move between dimensions comes from her Rinnegan.
Sasuke's Rinnegan's power grants him movement within a dimension, not out of it and in my opinion his power is not complete though Kishi may decide to leave him with one eye only.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 9, 2014)

my flashback senses are tingling.


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2014)

The Format said:


> predictions: Obito.... that's all
> 
> Maybe the Hokage get revived; if not this chap then very soon.
> 
> ...



Rinnegan creates and/or moves others into various dimensions.


You fail.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 9, 2014)

vered said:


> Actually Kaguya's Rinnegan >all.
> the power to move between dimensions comes from her Rinnegan.
> Sasuke's Rinnegan's power grants him movement within a dimension, not out of it and in my opinion his power is not complete though Kishi may decide to leave him with one eye only.



Kamui is also apart of the Mangekyo arsenal and right now any ability is possible for Sasuke with the Rinnegan especially since he can use Mangekyo techniques with his Rinnegan. With Obito dying trying to get to Sasuke. He could die and have to pass on his Doujutsu power to sasuke much like how Itachi did to Sasuke.

Let me shut up but their are  ways for Sasuke to gain Dimensional travel through  Doujutsu powers since Obito is showcasing that it can sync with other dimensions as well.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 9, 2014)

Neji flashbacks?


----------



## falconzx (Jul 9, 2014)

Still no spoilers ?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 9, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rinnegan creates and/or moves others into various dimensions.



Did it send its techniques to various dimensions too?


----------



## TRN (Jul 9, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rinnegan creates and/or moves others into various dimensions.
> 
> 
> You fail.



It not just Rinneagan power at hand when that happen.  If it was, then sasuke would have did the same:ignoramus


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 9, 2014)

Prediction:


An arm-less Minato _by himself_ is no better than pinned-down Tobirama, and a disgrace to Zabuza-the-badass' name


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 9, 2014)

hagoromo asks the 4 hokages to sacrifice their energy and life force in order to bring back a healthy itachi


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 9, 2014)

Get Sasuke back, Rikudou talk, back to the fight and cliffhanger.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 9, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> hagoromo asks the 4 hokages to sacrifice their energy and life force in order to bring back a healthy itachi



That was a translation error.  It said that they must combine their life force energies(Hagoromo included) to bring back true healthy itachi.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 9, 2014)

At this point it is obvious that Obito spends the entire chapter working on that one power of kamui and Kaguya's dimension leaping.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 9, 2014)

@ eyeknockout It would be the wisest thing to do, though.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jul 9, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> hagoromo asks the 4 hokages to sacrifice their energy and life force in order to bring back a healthy itachi



Best prediction so far


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jul 9, 2014)

So it seems it will be a lame chapter.


----------



## IchLiebe (Jul 9, 2014)

Minato is granted super powers(I expect it will be; heat ray vision, freezing breath, super strength, and impervious to all physical and chakra based attacks, gets Wolverines adamantiam claws, Ability to mindfuck someone(notgenjutsu)) from the Sage(this is a definite) and be given 4 arms. 

Tobirama says he doesn't need shit to stop Kaguya on his own...LIKE A BOSS, Sage just laughs, Tobirama gets his youth back.

 Hashirama is granted the ability of infinitie Izanagi...no...wait....that goes to Minato as well. Hashirama gets the sharinnegan.


Its going to be an amazing chapter can't wait to read it.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 9, 2014)

I want Obito to kick asses.


----------



## santanico (Jul 9, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> That was a translation error.  It said that they must combine their life force energies(Hagoromo included) to bring back true healthy itachi.



Much better, can see this happening


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 9, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rinnegan creates and/or moves others into various dimensions.



that would be the byakugan


----------



## falconzx (Jul 9, 2014)

The Format said:


> that would be the byakugan



Edo Neji confirmed ?


----------



## Revolution (Jul 9, 2014)

Typhoon Neoguri causes a delay in the chapter release


----------



## Tazmo? (Jul 9, 2014)

so hwe ettin a chapter or nah ubruh lol


----------



## Detective (Jul 9, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> hagoromo asks the 4 hokages to sacrifice their energy and life force in order to bring back a healthy itachi



Well, at least we know what you will see if you were under the spell of Mugen Tsukuyomi right now.


----------



## Monna (Jul 9, 2014)

I hope the chapter is about Hagoromo and the Hokages.


----------



## rac585 (Jul 9, 2014)

orochimaru centric chapter, because fuck whatever's going on at the moment


----------



## Addy (Jul 9, 2014)

man,  people  still believe  in hyuuga,  huh?  :/


----------



## Default (Jul 9, 2014)

>Hagorolol will give a speech about how he defeated Kaguya
>Will talk about his brother
>He will reveal that Itachi was Hamura's reincarnation
>The king is revived

Itachi confirmed in this chapter.


----------



## Plague (Jul 9, 2014)

Is the chapter gonna be late this week?


----------



## TRN (Jul 9, 2014)

Plague said:


> Is the chapter gonna be late this week?



I'm wondering the samething


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 9, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Typhoon Neoguri causes a delay in the chapter release


So when should we get it, still tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 9, 2014)

Hamura will come!


----------



## falconzx (Jul 9, 2014)

It's not the usual time yet, why are you guys already asking ?


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 9, 2014)

oh shit,will the bishi-brigade make their return?


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 9, 2014)

looks like Naruto can't get his mind off them


----------



## rac585 (Jul 9, 2014)

yay for something to talk about. kaguya mad she got punked.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 9, 2014)

Kaguya does not have legs, she seems hollow from inside. 
No wonder she does not have a husband....

and I want to sleep.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 9, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Kaguya does not have legs, she seems hollow from inside.
> No wonder she does not have a husband....
> 
> and I want to sleep.



Simply just shadow effect. She has normal hands and face and "human" body after all. But she is synced with her "son" goo.


----------



## Memory (Jul 9, 2014)

Chapter being delayed ck


----------



## Klue (Jul 9, 2014)

Shadow Clones. Awesome.


----------



## falconzx (Jul 9, 2014)

Well, I'll take a nap then.


----------



## BisonLlama (Jul 9, 2014)

People who are complaining about the chapter probably being delayed due to a typhoon in Japan should set their priorities straight.  I'm pretty sure the lives of the people in Japan are more important than one chapter of a weekly manga.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 9, 2014)

This is so boring.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 9, 2014)

BisonLlama said:


> People who are complaining about the chapter probably being delayed due to a typhoon in Japan should set their priorities straight.  I'm pretty sure the lives of the people in Japan are more important than one chapter of a weekly manga.



A sign of addiction. That behaviour doesn't feel much empathy or sympathy.


----------



## Memory (Jul 9, 2014)

If I dont get my chapter, someone WILL get shot.


----------



## vered (Jul 9, 2014)

well massive KBS is nice but i want to see more techs.


----------



## 민찬영 (Jul 9, 2014)

New jutsu? **


----------



## vered (Jul 9, 2014)

i doubt these shadow clones will help.
He needs something else.


----------



## TRN (Jul 9, 2014)

vered said:


> well massive KBS is nice but i want to see more techs.



Kishimo doesn't know more tech., just recycle


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 9, 2014)

Why is Kaguya being beaten by Naruto?

Kishi already forgot how much it was stressed neither Naruto or Sasuke can beat her on their own


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 9, 2014)

Looks like my boy Naruto is the truth and he's proving it once again. 



And of course Naruto isn't winning here, don't be silly people. This is common Kishi writing.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 9, 2014)

oh great!

apparently the whole chapter is going to be about the clones.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 9, 2014)

Seriously....., kage bushin....they better explode with lava
 Or something


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 9, 2014)

I think its more of Naruto buying time or something to force Kaguya to use her portal jutsu so Obito can use Kamui.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 9, 2014)

Time for BZ to take over.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 9, 2014)

Can each Kagebunshin throw a Bijuu Rasenshuriken ?


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 9, 2014)

vered said:


> i doubt these shadow clones will help.
> He needs something else.



1000 clones become 1000 nearly naked men. With the Byakugan on, there's no escape.


----------



## Jad (Jul 9, 2014)

Mary sue Naruto-mode can do no wrong @_@


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 9, 2014)

Not seeing the problem. This looks like an action-packed chapter. And the last time Naruto used clones like this was _in chapter 499!_


----------



## Memory (Jul 9, 2014)

Kishi is too scared


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 9, 2014)

Ugh I can already tell this chapter is going too have terrible pacing and is probably going too end on some shit cliffhanger right when Obito gets too the sand dimension.


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 9, 2014)

each clone will use the Reverse Harem no Jutsu. 

gg Kaguya


----------



## vered (Jul 9, 2014)

TRN said:


> Kishimo doesn't know more tech., just recycle



That's the problem. Kishi has failed completely as far as developing the main character and his move set in a believable way goes. It's ok to rely on KB's ,but kishi could have picked a new way of using them ,or a combination attack. Kishi had something when he introduced Sage mode to Naruto.He could have given him 1- new SM related frog jutsus to accompany his existing move set, instead of inventing a new rasengan every single chapter. 
The failings began right after the time skip as far as character development goes. As a result of the rehash of techs, every Naruto's fight felt almost the same aside of the Pain fight where Naruto finally introduced some new things:super strength, sensing, cooperation with toads, new fighting style.


----------



## TRN (Jul 9, 2014)

Jad said:


> Mary sue Naruto-mode can do no wrong @_@







LoL.......


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 9, 2014)

The Format said:


> each clone will use the Reverse Harem no Jutsu.
> 
> gg Kaguya



hell yeah,bishi army.


----------



## TRN (Jul 9, 2014)

vered said:


> That's the problem. Kishi has failed completely as far as developing the main character and his move set in a believable way goes. It's ok to rely on KB's ,but kishi could have picked a new way of using them ,or a combination attack.



I'm not just talking about naruto here this goes for all


----------



## Addy (Jul 9, 2014)

naruto uses shadow clones to defeat  Kaguya. not gonna say  i said so but....


----------



## SenjuDNA (Jul 9, 2014)

Lol Naruto

Lel Kaguya

Entire chapter dedicated to this fight and cliffhanger Obito syncing demensions.


----------



## rac585 (Jul 9, 2014)

well, i was wondering when kyuubi was gonna speak up again. not sure why he wasn't involved in any of the tactical planning up to now.

not sure how i feel about clones. eh.


----------



## Addy (Jul 9, 2014)

can create eyes out of nothing....  still uses shadow clones :ignoramus


----------



## Azula (Jul 9, 2014)

Each clone uses tbbfrs


----------



## Memory (Jul 9, 2014)

I want my chapter


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 9, 2014)

Yuck kb spamm..bunch of fodder clones..boring chapter


----------



## ch1p (Jul 9, 2014)

TRN said:


> LoL.......


----------



## vered (Jul 9, 2014)

TRN said:


> I'm not just talking about naruto here this goes for all



Yea, it goes for Sasuke as well, who as Hebi had a range of new techs and a style to complement it. Kishi should have just went for the Frog jutsus style for Naruto and the snake ones for Sasuke and a completely different story line, a more ninja oriented and less the bloated DBZ power-up fest it has become in recent years.
The last really good fight of the manga was the Naruto/Pain fight as far as main character goes but it went downhill from that point onward.


----------



## Addy (Jul 9, 2014)

just  a friendly  reminder.  each shadow  clones  equals one sakura


----------



## rac585 (Jul 9, 2014)

Addy said:


> can create eyes out of nothing....  still uses shadow clones :ignoramus



plot twist: these aren't clones anymore but actual human beans nardo created. after the fight they all fly into space on a mission to populate the universe.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 9, 2014)

There was a spoiler page on Baidu that was a flashback to the harem jutsu. I just figured it was posted here and when I realized it wasn't, I went back and found the thread deleted.

I didn't pay much attention, so it could have been photoshopped, but I really don't know. The fact that Naruto is making more clones and we had a panel set up the same as the harem one makes me think it was legitimate.


----------



## TRN (Jul 9, 2014)

Final Jutsu said:


> Yuck kb spamm..bunch of fodder clones..boring chapter



so Fodder, that it hurt Kaguya = Clones More Powerfull than hashirama


----------



## Memory (Jul 9, 2014)

Yippee!


----------



## Addy (Jul 9, 2014)

TRN said:


> so Fodder, that it hurt Kaguya = Clones More Powerfull than hashirama



one clone equals one sakura according to last chapter  if not less so sakira >>>> hashirama


----------



## Memory (Jul 9, 2014)

I can teel by the first page there will be a shitty cliffhanger


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Jul 9, 2014)

Naruto better not be doing what I think he's doing


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 9, 2014)

Addy said:


> one clone equals one sakura according to last chapter  if not less so sakira >>>> hashirama



I just wanted an excuse to use it
[YOUTUBE]vdbOzvrTFL4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 9, 2014)

Looks as though it'll be a glorious chapter for the Naruto, Kaguya and Obito crew. Most of the chapter is probably about the Kaguya fight anyway. If we hear from Hagoromo it won't be much right now. Now isn't the time for that. I figure Hagoromo will have a lot to say and if that's the case, there shouldn't be a highlight on what Naruto is doing against Kaguya (with the multiple pages) and the highlight should be on the Hokages, which I doubt. 

As for NFers whining about a free chapter scan when years ago we had to wait until Fridays for a RAW to release...


----------



## Memory (Jul 9, 2014)

Kaguya has red hair. Bullshit.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 9, 2014)

There must be quite a bit of dialogue in this chapter


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Jul 9, 2014)

SasukeHyuga88 said:


> Kaguya has red hair. Bullshit.



How do you know that?


----------



## Memory (Jul 9, 2014)

Wheres my bby chapter?


----------



## Memory (Jul 9, 2014)

@SharkBomb 4 Chapter 682 has been released in color


----------



## Harbour (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh, i hate the cpaters with boring uninteresting action. Kage Bunshins? Kishi, seriously?
Another week of waiting.


----------



## Memory (Jul 9, 2014)

Still waiting.n


----------



## RaptorRage (Jul 9, 2014)

Oho is that a Kaguya clan arm bone attack I see?


----------



## Katy Perry (Jul 9, 2014)

Kaguya using kimmimaru bones. omg


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Jul 9, 2014)

SasukeHyuga88 said:


> @SharkBomb 4 Chapter 682 has been released in color



No way, really? An official coloring? Link me brother!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh no Kaguya is somehow connected to Kimimaro's clan the Kaguya clan oh nooooooo, no one saw this coming, oh no where did the connection come from


----------



## Marsala (Jul 9, 2014)

Kaguya and Hyūga clans confirmed for Hamura descendants.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 9, 2014)

All Kekkei genkai comes from Kaguya


----------



## SaiST (Jul 9, 2014)

Is that Shikotsumyaku?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 9, 2014)

It was kind of obvious Kimimaro had the same last name as Kaguya and lots of other similarities.

Like he has that same line on his hair that Kaguya has and the hair ties like Indra does.


----------



## Memory (Jul 9, 2014)

@SharkBomb 4 An arm-less Minato _by himself_ is no better than pinned-down Tobirama, and a disgrace to Zabuza-the-badass' name


----------



## Trojan (Jul 9, 2014)

So, If I understand correctly, BZ think the real Naruto is dead and surprise that the clones are not gone
even though the real one is dead?

and Naruto used the 5tails power?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 9, 2014)

> Is that Shikotsumyaku?


yeah she uses Shikotsumyaku it's in the script


----------



## Jad (Jul 9, 2014)

Ho-Lee-Fuck

Kaguya clan abilities!~ I thought it was just coincidence or just basic naming convention. But it was an actual connection.

This brings back memories.

Kaguya vs. Drunken Rock Lee. Let's go people, 2014.


----------



## RaptorRage (Jul 9, 2014)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> No way, really? An official coloring? Link me brother!



A fan coloring, not official.


----------



## Azula (Jul 9, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SenjuDNA (Jul 9, 2014)

None of this should be that ssurprising.  She's the progenitor of all chakra, all abilities should be decended from her and the sons by proxy.


----------



## Memory (Jul 9, 2014)

Plot Twist: Kaguya and Hogoromo are black.


----------



## Jad (Jul 9, 2014)

Kaguya vs. Drunken Rock Lee

Book the match Kishi. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK IT!!!!


----------



## Harbour (Jul 9, 2014)

In before Gaara and Lee appear and fight Kaguya.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 9, 2014)

Kaguya popped a boner.

I dislike her a lil bit less now.


----------



## NessPSI (Jul 9, 2014)

Kaguya shooting a bone through the portal at Obito. Obito's susanoo time!


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 9, 2014)

Lee and Gaara should at least be like hey I remember that shit


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 9, 2014)

So thats how Kaguya is coming without a scratch from the Kage Bunshins's attack.



SasukeHyuga88 said:


> @SharkBomb 4 Link removed



That can't be official, you can recognize when it is compared to the previous ones we've got.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 9, 2014)

Since Kaguya is stronger than Kimimaro she should be able to take Shikotsumyaku above and beyond.


----------



## Jad (Jul 9, 2014)

Kaguya has *Byakugan*: Lee's rival has *Byakugan*

Kaguya has *Bone Kekkei Genkei:*: Lee's last and most entertaining fight has *Bone Kekkei Genkei*


Kaguya is Lee's greatest rival.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 9, 2014)

Why is everybody so excited about this??? we already knew this 

Kaguya is the CHAKRA, she is everything, everysingle damng thing we have seen so far in the manga comes from her and she can use all of it, she is related to Kimimaro's clan the same way she is related to the Hyugas, Uchiha, Senju, Uzumaki, even Sakura.

EVERYTHING comes from her, it's pretty simple, don't make a big deal out of it.


----------



## Memory (Jul 9, 2014)

What would happen is Gaara Sand Burialed Kaguya?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 9, 2014)

Inb4re Kaguya turns invisible like Muu and/or pulls a Kekkei Touta jutsu like Jinton or something even more advanced.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 9, 2014)

Jad said:


> Kaguya has *Byakugan*: Lee's rival has *Byakugan*
> 
> Kaguya has *Bone Kekkei Genkei:*: Lee's last and most entertaining fight has *Bone Kekkei Genkei*
> 
> ...



Stop please it's not going to happen, 3 post in a row is enought.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Jul 9, 2014)

SasukeHyuga88 said:


> @SharkBomb 4 Link removed



This is a fan work, bunch of people on reddit colouring the manga. It's not official.


----------



## rac585 (Jul 9, 2014)

SasukeHyuga88 said:


> What would happen is Gaara Sand Burialed Kaguya?



she would probably block it with golden magnetic iron sand.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 9, 2014)

It mentions a husband.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jul 9, 2014)

inb4 Madara is doing a big speech until BlackZetsu turns on him, and transforms his body into Kaguya's after the Mugen Tsukiyomi has taken effect 

...wait


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 9, 2014)

No madara? fuck this chap


----------



## Jad (Jul 9, 2014)

Shattering said:


> Stop please it's not going to happen, 3 post in a row is enought.



Lee vs. Kaguya 2014. Let's go, because Jimmies aren't rustled enough!~












All stars aligned.


----------



## Memory (Jul 9, 2014)

Shattering said:


> even Sakura.






ck ............


----------



## rac585 (Jul 9, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> It mentions a husband.



oh god. naruto reminds her of him, doesn't he?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 9, 2014)

Anyone with an ounce of sense would have figured there would be a Kaguya and Kaguya Clan connection. The shit was as predictable as Madara not being FV and Kaguya taking over. 

But this is NF so...


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 9, 2014)

Come on Kaguya. Revive Kimimaro,give him powers. And then sic him on the edo kages.


----------



## Addy (Jul 9, 2014)

her husband  had   abig boner


----------



## Gabe (Jul 9, 2014)

Kaguya throws juggo, lee and gaara a bone


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 9, 2014)

I believe it was kaguya who did the boning.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 9, 2014)

From what i understand from the last spoiler.

- Naruto awaits for Kaguya but BZ is aware of Naruto bluff.
- Naruto gets trapped
- Naruto uses the power of the 5 tails that gives enormous super human strength.


----------



## Jad (Jul 9, 2014)

Revy said:


> Come on Kaguya. Revive Kimimaro,give him powers. And then sic him on *Rock Lee*.



Corrected for maximum awesomeness.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 9, 2014)

Will we see Kimimaro?


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 9, 2014)

^
OMG I sure hope so.


Jad said:


> Corrected for maximum awesomeness.



But I want Kimimaro to break a sweat.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 9, 2014)

Shattering said:


> Why is everybody so excited about this??? we already knew this
> 
> Kaguya is the CHAKRA, she is everything, everysingle damng thing we have seen so far in the manga comes from her and she can use all of it, she is related to Kimimaro's clan the same way she is related to the Hyugas, Uchiha, Senju, Uzumaki, even Sakura.
> 
> EVERYTHING comes from her, it's pretty simple, don't make a big deal out of it.



People are pretending it means she was planned from Part 1 and Kimimaro was somehow foreshadowing of her.  These are the posters who thought that Shikamaru having a scary mom was also foreshadowing, though. Lost cause.


----------



## Jad (Jul 9, 2014)

Revy said:


> But I want Kimimaro to break a sweat.



Fine @_@


*Spoiler*: __ 



Drunken Rock Lee vs. Revived powered up Kimimaro


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 9, 2014)

And Naruto says this in the shadow clone panel.

Naruto: Yes come here! Your aim is to get my Chakra, right? Even how big a Jutsu is, she will be absorb it. So the best way to beat her is.... Distraction and Taijutsu!!!


----------



## NessPSI (Jul 9, 2014)

_*EIGHT GATES DRUNKEN LEE*_

Make it happen Kishi.


----------



## Jad (Jul 9, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> And Naruto says this in the shadow clone panel.
> 
> Naruto: Yes come here! Your aim is to get my Chakra, right? Even how big a Jutsu is, she will be absorb it. So the best way to beat her is.... Distraction and *Taijutsu*!!!



*Taijutsu*

*Taijutsu*

*Taijutsu*

*Taijutsu*




The potential for Rock Lee......the potential for the deceased Neji.

Wasted on Naruto's taijutsu


----------



## vered (Jul 9, 2014)

Naruto uses the power of the 5th tails going by this chapter.
so at least on that front we will see something  new that is not rasengan.


----------



## Memory (Jul 9, 2014)

Taijutsu wont do shit to kaguya.


----------



## Addy (Jul 9, 2014)

so who was her husband?


----------



## Memory (Jul 9, 2014)

@addy She adopted ck


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 9, 2014)

Naruto makes Gai, Neji and Lee's power combined look like a giant welfare case. He's taking Taijutsu and putting it on his back for all of the Alliance. He got this. 

He's the Taijutsu GAWD.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 9, 2014)

Jad said:


> *Taijutsu*
> 
> *Taijutsu*
> 
> ...



If he uses dem frog kata's maybe some chakra arms to surpise her.
5 tails power is super human strenght so is got to be used.



vered said:


> Naruto uses the power of the 5th tails going by this chapter.
> so at least on that front we will see something  new that is not rasengan.



yes but how much power  inb4 superman 



SasukeHyuga88 said:


> Taijutsu wont do shit to kaguya.



its the only thing that works... so its either sealing or taijutsu. 
she has the power to absorb any jutsu including the senjutsu ones


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 9, 2014)

Prime Hiruzen was her husband.ck


----------



## ch1p (Jul 9, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> It mentions a husband.







PikaCheeka said:


> People are pretending it means she was planned from Part 1 and Kimimaro was somehow foreshadowing of her.  These are the posters who thought that Shikamaru having a scary mom was also foreshadowing, though. Lost cause.







Shattering said:


> Why is everybody so excited about this??? we already knew this
> 
> Kaguya is the CHAKRA, she is everything, everysingle damng thing we have seen so far in the manga comes from her and she can use all of it, she is related to Kimimaro's clan the same way she is related to the Hyugas, Uchiha, Senju, Uzumaki, even Sakura.
> 
> EVERYTHING comes from her, it's pretty simple, don't make a big deal out of it.



This.


----------



## Addy (Jul 9, 2014)

lol at narutos  taijutsu or anyone.  it's only random ass arm flailing given  a name ck


----------



## Jad (Jul 9, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Naruto makes Gai, Neji and Lee's power combined look like a giant welfare case. He's taking Taijutsu and putting it on his back for all of the Alliance. He got this.
> 
> He's the Taijutsu GAWD.



All my  will never be enough for this planet to hold, because it would weigh it down and cause it to collapse on itself. At that point the Earth implodes, releasing all the  that the Earth could not contain, so much that it reaches the ends of the Universe. The Universe also cannot contain all my  so what happens, is space and time reform back to one a one atom. That Atom is the essence of my


----------



## Sunspear7 (Jul 9, 2014)

Revy said:


> Prime Hiruzen was her husband.ck



A match made in heaven I say


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 9, 2014)

God damn naruto's fighting style is so fkin boring.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 9, 2014)

Jad said:


> All my  will never be enough for this planet to hold, because it would weigh it down and cause it to collapse on itself. At that point the Earth implodes, releasing all the  that the Earth could not contain, so much that it reaches the ends of the Universe. The Universe also cannot contain all my  so what happens, is space and time reform back to one a one atom. That Atom is the essence of my


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 9, 2014)

Final Jutsu said:


> God damn naruto's fighting style is so fkin boring.



You want him to use flashy jutsu only to get absorbed like amaterasu ?

Cuz nothing works except taijutsu and sealing.


----------



## BroKage (Jul 9, 2014)

Kaguya clan being descended from Hamura explains why Oro valued Kimimaro's body on the same level as Sasuke's.

And now another jutsu Kaguya shares with Kabuto.


----------



## ~Link~ (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh look, its the Kage Bunshin.


----------



## vered (Jul 9, 2014)

BroKage said:


> Kaguya clan being descended from Hamura explains why Oro valued Kimimaro's body on the same level as Sasuke's.
> 
> And now another jutsu Kaguya shares with Kabuto.



Not surprising as all jutsus come from her including bloodlines. 
Hamura descendants are probably the Hyugga clan and Kaguya's clan.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 9, 2014)

Lol now Naruto is going to use taijutsu?  Boring.


----------



## vered (Jul 9, 2014)

KevKev said:


> Lol now Naruto is going to use taijutsu?  Boring.



he is using 5 tails super strength to augment it apparently.


----------



## Addy (Jul 9, 2014)

oro got kimemaro,  wanted to learn SM for muki tense....  like kaguya


----------



## Harbour (Jul 9, 2014)

Since Naruto can create the living things from DNA, and Kishimoto like to write bullshit, i want Naruto to create the totally original copies of himself and Sasuke to make sure that world will be saved even if Naruto-1 or Sasuke-1 will die.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 9, 2014)

Germany won Brazil 7-1 >>>>>>> Ass Pulls


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 9, 2014)

Kaguya is connected to the Kaguya clan?

Oh, what a shock...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 9, 2014)

Is that "script" the entire chapter?


----------



## rac585 (Jul 9, 2014)

Jad said:


> *Taijutsu*
> 
> *Taijutsu*
> 
> ...



you know what though if we see a naruto rendan i will be pretty happy.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 9, 2014)

If kaguya is using kimimaros tech trowing it through her portal to obito maybe that's who obito goes. He gets stabbed by her attack. Probably not he survived a stab to the heart, I can not imagine this killing him. The attack through the portal will fail.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 9, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Is that "script" the entire chapter?



seems more like a summary


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 9, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Is that "script" the entire chapter?



yeah, not much talking when there is nothing but a bunch of boring as kb spam.  I wouldnt be surprised if the translator said fk it and fell asleep.. Itll be out tomorrow.  This boring shit is getting old.  I have honestly lost track of different fight sequences due to it all looking the same.. Same boring shit ass moves and it's 4am and i wanted a good chapter, now I am just gonna rant


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jul 9, 2014)

Naruto's Tajuu Kage Bunshin getting fodderized by Kaguya? And by a previous Kekkei Genkai attack no less? I hope he's doing it for analyzing her fighting capabilities more and not as a strict offensive attack...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 9, 2014)

Naruto trolls Kaguya so hard. They think that the real Naruto is dead  


*KAGUYA is oblivious to Naruto's alter-ego*
KAGUYA goes to attack Naruto
*Naruto escape with superhuman strength warriors with the fifth tail Han forces*
Rent a further nine Lama chakra in the shadow mass alter-ego, confront the KAGUYA
*Uzumaki Naruto area 4 hands go at once and open space KAGUYA*
My body would go into Naruto
*Black zetsu see you here lead directly to the space of the other five in the costs of mass. This guy is here exactly. Should you kill! 」
Kaguya "kill it with this. Ash bones we killed '*
Saying so, space attack
*Naruto got hit on it is battered and collapsed*
KAGUYA goes back
*Black zetsu 'in this alter-ego of the ice world all disappeared."
But Naruto's mass does not disappear!
Black zetsu ' killed the original. Why... Not gone! *」


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 9, 2014)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> Naruto's Tajuu Kage Bunshin getting fodder used by Kaguya? And by a previous Kekkei Genkai attack no less? I hope he's doing it for analyzing her fighting capabilities more and not as a strict offensive attack...



Lets be serious.. Naruto is a moron, and he somehow definitely thinks it can work.  He should have learned against kimimaro that kb spam are fodder against stronger foes.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 9, 2014)

I look forward to when the Naruto games hit this point in the manga. This fight will be pretty insane then. The games also make each and every fight better than the manga that's for sure so the Kaguya fight will probably be a completely different thing. She's going to be so hax once she's playable, beyond anyone else given her abilities. People thought Masked Man was haxed, shit. Kaguya will be unstoppable.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 9, 2014)

Ah shit just noticed Obito left on the last panel but at least Sakura isn't going with him so no pairing bull shit.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 9, 2014)

Final Jutsu said:


> Lets be serious.. Naruto is a moron, and he somehow definitely thinks it can work.  He should have learned against kimimaro that kb spam are fodder against stronger foes.



You are going to feel bad when the chapter goes out. Cuz there is a reason for KB.
Prepare the anus


----------



## KevKev (Jul 9, 2014)

Was that the return of Uzumaki Naruto Barrage?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 9, 2014)

So she thinks she kills the real naruto goes back and is surprised the clones are there seems it was a way to get through her portal. Send a clone through it so obito and sakura could somehow use that to sync with the spacetime jutsu.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 9, 2014)

i've seen the chapter.


----------



## vered (Jul 9, 2014)

the main body was hit but the KBS didn't disappear?
is that a result of the powers given to him by Hagoromo?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 9, 2014)

seems a boring chapter but at least she talks, I suppose....


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 9, 2014)

fuck does black zetsu look so bitter for?


----------



## eurytus (Jul 9, 2014)

why can't kaguya make clones....


----------



## Gabe (Jul 9, 2014)

Yeah she hit a clone not the real ome it did not have the black spheres.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 9, 2014)

vered said:


> the main body was hit but the KBS didn't disappear?
> is that a result of the powers given to him by Hagoromo?



I figure it's yet another power of a bijuu. 

Well, either that or the original can recover from having a 7-1 sized hole in his body.


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 9, 2014)

Or perhaps the almighty Substitution Jutsu makes its return! What Kagura really stabbed was a log


----------



## Kneel (Jul 9, 2014)

One kaguya strength Shinar tense I and all the clones would die....


----------



## DarQDawG (Jul 9, 2014)

Good to see Kishi bringing back the Shikotsumyaku.

Bet we'll get confirmation soon that Hamura received Dead Bone Pulse and Cursed Seal to go with his Byakugan.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 10, 2014)

Kaguya has infinite power, but it looks she doesn't know how use it; that she doesn't have combat experience.


----------



## takL (Jul 11, 2014)

some of the lines from jp spo.
# 684 should be killed

Sakura in her mind: ... as I suspected... this guy...is already... past all hope of surviving... that he’s laying down his life...

Obito: Naruto...and you are Sakura, yes? keep yourselves in touch with my body...to be ready to fly to the other space at any second.  
Sakura: yes sir. 

Shadow clone Naruto: we are....laid bare...obviously...
Obito: have to consider that well get detected when we fly to her space...

Kakashi in his mind: so, she doesn't give a blind bit of heed to(=couldn't care less about) our side...

Naruto in his mind: yes right, come here! you're after my chakra aint  ya! there ain't any point going for a huge ass jutsu only to get sucked up. 
what work with her are same with everyone after all ...feints and taijutsu!!
the oiroke sort is a one hit wonder by nature, ain't gonna work as a feint anymore... 
*****
black zetsu: he should be properly... killed  here!!
Kaguya: that's a no my dear. I have to take in chakra of those kids... 

Black zetsu: when mom tranform the space of the world ...you use a lot of chakra...also you need to save the chakra u got  just in case.
better not prolong the exchange with this sod any further....if you get sealed all is lost
certainly it(=killing Naruto) will result in a loss of lots of chakra but his chakra  isnt needed anymore! Better than to let the long time project go down the drain
Kaguya: ...that's true my dear...
black zetsu: this should kill him... the ash bone of double death
*******
Obito: thanks to Naruto, we managed to hide in my time-space nicely but Naruto the clone is no more with us. You're the only one I can turn to, sakura. 
Sakura: I know, sir! 

Black zetsu: we killed the Original..! and why...they havent vanished!?
Kakashi: ...seems like it was our side that managed to get a foot.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 11, 2014)

Any preview for next week?


----------

